# Wie funktioniert eine Lueftersteuerung???



## boober (15. März 2010)

Hi, 

ich glaub, ich hab mal ne ziemlich bloede Frage. Also wie genau funktioniert das mit der Lueftersteuerung? Manchmal liesst man was von PWM oder so. Kann ich eine Lueftersteuerung auch verwenden, wenn der Luefter kein PWM hat? Und was ist ueberhaupt PWM? 

Benoetigt man dringend einen Luefter mit Tachosignal?

Ich hoffe, Ihr koennt einem Unwissenden ein wenig helfen 

Bin auf der Suche nach leisen 140mm Lueftern. Schwanke zw. BeQuiet und Noiseblocker...

Gruss


----------



## steinschock (15. März 2010)

Die meisten Steuerungen haben kein PWM;

meist nur auf dem MB/CPU-Lüfter.
PWM = Puls Weiten Modulation,
 d.h. es wird nicht die Spannung über ein Poti gesenkt sondern die 12V werden an und abgeschaltet.
Sehr schnell halt, je nach Länge des Signals läuft der Lüfter schneller / langsamer.
Um das zu regeln braucht man schon ein Ist-Wert / Tachosignal.

Zum steuern ect. oder zum Anschluss ans MB sollte ein Tachosignal dran sein.


----------



## Dr.Speed (15. März 2010)

PWM (=*P*uls*w*eiten *M*odulation) ist eine Technik, die den Lüfter durch gezieltes ein und ausschalten regelt. Je kleiner die Abstände zwischen ein und Ausschalten sind, desto höher ist die Drehzahl (im Maximalfall kein Ausschalten --> Maximale Drehzahl).
Eine Lüfersteuerung kann deswegen selbst verständlich verwendet werden, da diese über ein Potenziometer die Energiezufuhr zum Lüfter regelt. (Mehr Energie, mehr Drehzahl; Weniger Energie, weniger Drehzahl). Der einzige wirklich sichtbare Unterschied zwischen beiden Lüfter Typen (PWM und nicht PWM) ist der Stecker. Ein PWM Lüfet hat 4-Pins, ein "normaler" nur 3-Pins. Dabei sind die Pins so angeordent, dass sowohl ein 3-Pin-Stecker an eine 4-Pin-Buchse passt und ein 4-Pinstecker an eine 3-Pin-Buchse.
Mit dem Tachosignal bin ich allerdings überfragt. Mein Vermutung(!) ist, dass da nur zwei der 3 respektive 4-Pins benötigt wird der dritte (und ggf. der vierte) Pin zum abgreifen des Tachosignals verwendet. Daher ist für eine Steuerung ein PWM-Lüfter mit Tachosignal nötig, wohingegen für die normale Steuerung dies nicht nötig ist.
Empfehlenswerter Lüfter in diesem Zusammenhang ist immer (sofern Lautheit vor Leistung geht) der bequiet! Silentwings USC.
So nun hoffe ich die Informationen reichen fürs erste.


----------



## Spaxxman (15. März 2010)

Nur so als kleine Anmerkung am Rande, Impulssteuerung und LED-Lüfter vertragen sich oft nicht, kann zu unschönem Flackern führen. Hier würde ich eher über die Spannung regulieren.
Für den Fall dass du vorhast in Zukunft mal LED-Lüfter einzubauen.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (15. März 2010)

Vielleicht auchnoch von mir eine kurze Erklärung.
Grundsätzlich gibt es zwei Arten zur Lüftersteuerung:
Mittels PWM und mittels Spannung.

Lüfter die mittels PWM gesteuert werden erhalten 12V, allerdings nicht konstant, sondern in Intervallen. Dazu gibt es neben den üblichen 3 kabeln (plus, minus, tacho) noch das pwm-signal, daher haben PWM-Lüfter immer 4 Pole. Der Vorteil hierbei liegt darin, dass die minimale Drehzahl geringer ist, als bei Spannungsgeregelten Lüftern.

Bei Spannungsgeregelten Lüftern wird hingegen nicht immer 12V losgeschickt, sondern ggf. auch mal weniger. Soll der Lüfter also langsamer laufen, werden zB nur 7V auf den Anschluss gegeben.
Diese Lüfter haben dann 3 Pole: plus, minus und tacho.

Lüfter ohne Tacho-Signal gibt es meines Wissens gar keine, außer die, die in Netzteilen verbaut sind, notwendig ist das Tacho-Signal allerdings nie, es dient eigentlich nur zur Information für den Benutzer/das Mainboard. Wenn das Signal zu niedrig ist oder ganz entfällt erkennt das Mainboard dies normal als Defekt und gibt eine Fehlermeldung heraus. (Muss nicht sein, manche Mainboards tun dies aber, vor allem bei CPU-Lüftern).

Die Steuerung selber ist sowohl bei PWM als auch bei Spannungssteuerung nicht vom Tachosignal abhängig.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir das Thema halbwegs verständlich vermitteln, wenn noch Fragen sind dann frag einfach 


Edit:
Generell ist nur der CPU-Lüfter PWM-gesteuert und die Gehäuselüfter sind Spannungsgesteuert. Manche Mainboards unterstützen aber auch Spannungssteuerung am CPU-Lüfter (Vor allem Gigabyte, wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## boober (15. März 2010)

Ah, ich habs. War mir vorher so nicht ganz klar. 

Hab aufbauend dazu aber noch zwei Fragen (GrimReaper1908 hat mir ja erlaubt, weitere Fragen stellen zu duerfen ):

1.) Wenn ein Tachosignal nie genutzt wird, wie weiss die Lueftersteuerung dann, wie schnell sie den Luefter drehen soll? also bsp. man hat eine aquaero von aquacomputer. Wenn die Temps der Waku nach oben gehen, dreht der ja die Luefter auf. Das koennte man doch eigentlich prima ueber das Tachosignal steuern, oder?

2.) Gibt es hinsichtlich der Lautstaerke eine bevorzugte Variante? Koennte mir vorstellen, das bspw PWM lauter ist, da hier vlt die Lager oder der Motor staerker belastet werden. Is aber nur so ne Vermutung

Ansonsten danke schon mal fuer die hilfreichen Erklaerungen 

Gruss


----------



## Ahab (15. März 2010)

Zu 1.) Die Lüftersteuerung regelt abhängig von der Temperatur lediglich die Versorgungsspannung. Das Tachosignal spielt da keine Rolle - das ist nur wichtig zum Auslesen für dich, bzw. für die Steuerungssoftware, um evtl. eine bestimmte Mindestdrehzahl nicht zu unterschreiten. 

Und 2.) PWM Lüfter sind in der Tat einer höheren Last ausgesetzt. Das wird jedoch, im Gegensatz zu 3 Pin Lüftern, durch die andersartige, bzw. hochwertigere Verarbeitung der Mechanik relativiert. Lauter werden sie nicht, eher im Gegenteil: im Leerlauf können niedrigere Drehzahlen gefahren werden, während die Drehzahlen unter Last trotzdem weitaus höher sein können. 

Ein Beispiel: Mein Coolink SWIF2 PWM dreht mit bis zu 1900 Umdrehungen, regelt sich mittels PWM Steuerung aber bis auf 900 Umdrehungen herunter. Mit reiner Spannungssteuerung käme man von 1900 Umdrehungen höchstens auf 1200 Umdrehungen. Es ginge zwar noch weiter, man muss jedoch bedenken, dass der Lüfter beim Kaltstart auch anlaufen muss! Und da würde die eingestellte Versorgungsspannung nicht genügen, um die Lüfter in Bewegung zu setzen - sie würden stehen bleiben.


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (18. März 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

dass Thema interessiert mich auch grad und ich habe dazu auch ein paar Fragen


1.) Was wird gesteuert?
CPU-Lüfter sind doch normalerweise schon bedarfsgerelt, d.h. regeln automatisch ihre Drehzahl rauf und runter, oder?
Gehäuselüfter dagegen laufen im default auf voller Pulle, wenn man sie nicht an eine Steuerung anschließt?

2.) Woher kommt die Steuerung?
Gesteuert werden kann doch entweder über das Mainboard, wenn es den passenden Anschluss dafür hat, oder über einen Poti (--> die Lüftersteuerung), den man z.B. am Slotblech festmacht?

3.) Wie wird die Steuerung 
[Netzteil] ------> [Kabel in Lüftersteuerung rein  (Steuerung reguliert)] -----> [Kabel zum Lüfter (Lüfter empfängt eingestellte Spannung)]



Stelle ich mir das so richtig vor?


----------



## alf3181 (18. März 2010)

Der Arctic cooling F12 mit PWM hat ürbigens das PWM signal durchgeschleift damit mehrere  von den Lüftern gleichzeitig über das PWM signal des Mainboard genutzt werden können.

Desweiterren ist es auch gut zu erwänen das ein PWM lüfter auch ohne PWM signal genutzt werden kann, wen z.b. nur noch 3pin anschlüsse auf den Board sind.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (18. März 2010)

Hallo Takeshi Vokuhila,
Grundsätzlich hast du nicht so unrecht. Für gewöhnlich ist der CPU-Kühler über das Mainboard gesteuert, dieses regelt dann anhand der aktuellen Prozessor-Temperatur.
Die allermeisten Mainboards haben aber auch (meistens 2) Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse, welche das Mainboard ebenfalls regeln kann. Dies geschieht dann mithilfe der gemessenen Innenraumtemperatur.
Alternativ kann man die Gehäuselüfter natürlich auch an eine automatische oder manuelle Lüftersteuerung anschließen. Diese regeln dann genauso wie das Mainboard über variable Spannung (mithilfe eines Poti) die Spannung, die letztlich am Lüfter ankommt.

Punkt 3 ist genau richtig


----------

